# Cálculo de engranajes



## Simon (Oct 11, 2009)

Estoy intresado en material didactico,tutorial, libro o cualquier ayuda relacionada para poder realizar cálculo de engranjes, relación de engranajes, cajas de engranajes , tornillos sinfin, cremalleras, estandares del mercado (ya q veo existen muchos tipos prefabricados) etc, preferiblemente con ejemplos prácticos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 13, 2009)

Revisa los siguientes enlaces:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/1654598/Dise%C3%B1o-en-Ingenier%C3%ADa-Mec%C3%A1nica.html

http://www.mitecnologico.com/mecatronica/Main/DisenoDeElementosMecanicos

Busca en Google con "Diseño de elementos mecanicos". Salu2


----------



## hammer_go (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola, te recomiendo el Shingley de diseño de elementos de máquinas, o el Norton de la misma especialidad, el Mott tambien es bueno aún que es un poco más complicado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2009)

Algo muy artesanal:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/generador-plantillas-hacer-ruedas-dentadas-14807/


----------



## Simon (Nov 9, 2009)

Jajajaj gracias amigo fogonazo, dr.la pagina esta genial me la baje toda de hecho.Y bueno creeme q si he buscado bastante y digamos q los foros fue uno de los atajos q tome para no envejecer naveando jejej gracias.


----------

